# BBS RK hub bore



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

The specs of the rims in question are 17x8 et 46 5x114.3 
What is the measurement of the hub bore? Does the hub bore differ from the different sizes or offsets of the BBS RK series rims?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-360174.html



> Wheels: 18" BBS RK's
> Size: 18x7.5
> Bolt Pattern: 5x4.5
> Hub Bore: 60.1
> Offset: + 42


The hub bore on those 18"s is 60.1. I'm not sure if it varies from size to size.

I will let you know if I find anything else.

Best bet is to get a set of these and measure it yourself: :beer:










(set it to MM obviously)

Hope this helps.


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah I figured id have to use my digi mic to find out. But if you do find info lmk since I wanna order the adapters before I get the rims


----------

